# Switching ROM without having to SBF



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2012)

I was running Galnet MIUI ICS 2.2.1b2, upgraded it to 2.2.10, restored settings using Titanium. Something went wrong and I couldn't configure GSM anymore. Decided to try CM9 ICS instead of reflashing MIUI again, so I wiped data/cache and dalvik cache from ClockworkMod, flashed the CM9 zip, and the phone promptly locked at the motorola logo, requiring a sbf (my second so far).

In case I want to go back to MIUI, or want to try some other ROM, I'd rather avoid yet another sbf. How do I ensure the phone is properly wiped and nothing of the old ROM is left to screw things up with the new one?


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Look for an app called Boot Manager. It's in the Market. It will allow you to load up on one ROM and switch to another without any changes. You may need to ask some experienced users how they got Boot Manager running for them. I've had the app the moment the D2 got supported but have never used it yet.


----------



## salasman (Jan 23, 2012)

Fallingwater, I experienced the same as you going from 2.2.10 to cm9. Had to SBF. Then tried cm7 for kicks...another SBF. Never SBF in over a year til now. Back to MIUI...haha... all part of the game! Don't have experience with your boot manager inquiry though it would be handy.



Fallingwater said:


> I was running Galnet MIUI ICS 2.2.1b2, upgraded it to 2.2.10, restored settings using Titanium. Something went wrong and I couldn't configure GSM anymore. Decided to try CM9 ICS instead of reflashing MIUI again, so I wiped data/cache and dalvik cache from ClockworkMod, flashed the CM9 zip, and the phone promptly locked at the motorola logo, requiring a sbf (my second so far).
> 
> In case I want to go back to MIUI, or want to try some other ROM, I'd rather avoid yet another sbf. How do I ensure the phone is properly wiped and nothing of the old ROM is left to screw things up with the new one?


----------

